# cómo criar mosca domestica? Introduction



## wolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, my name is Isaiah and I'm from Mexico ...

Since few days I started to try to breed houseflies, but like you say I like the breed, and they feed them in the yard of my house and put meat to the flies lay eggs but when larvae consume I meat? help me and I hope Comart their breeding techniques.

Thank you very much and a big hello to everyone.


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome.

I believe most here don't culture the flies in meat.


----------



## wolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you very much!

buy it or do it in another method?


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2010)

They don't cost much to get either maggots or pupa. Do a search on houseflies or bluebottle flies and see if anyone sends to your area.


----------



## ismart (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to th forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 22, 2010)

welcome-o


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome, go here to check out how he does it. www.spiderpharm.com he breeds his own and sells them too.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Quake (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Check out other posts for culture tips. When it comes to flies I find meat isn't so effective to breed because it doesnt last long and smells up the house. Although to catch wild flies I put a meat filled jar on top of my trash cans!


----------



## hierodula (Apr 23, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! Unfortunately, SpiderPharm no longer carries the instructions for raising houseflies since Chuck changed his formula, and he does not ship outside of the US. I don't know anyone who does. You should find some instructions on raising houseflies on our "Food and Feeding" forum, including a thread by one of your countrymen. You might want to contact him


----------

